# The Prouty 2008



## roark (Jun 20, 2008)

http://theprouty.kintera.org/faf/home/default.asp?ievent=262683

Anyone else riding or walking?

This will be my first year, just the 50 mile ride. Still farther than I have ever ridden before. I've been slowly getting into shape riding after work but have a ways to go. Best so far was about 20 miles. I'd like to get at least one 50 mile ride in during the next week.


----------



## djspookman (Jun 24, 2008)

oh, you will.. you will  I have some nasty routes planned.. Boz has a 50miler planned for next weekend, did LT forward you that?

dave


----------



## roark (Jun 24, 2008)

djspookman said:


> oh, you will.. you will I have some nasty routes planned.. Boz has a 50miler planned for next weekend, did LT forward you that?
> 
> dave


Nope. Did the ~24 mi loop to work and back Saturday, but no real hills on that route. Was thinking I should try and join the road nuts Sat AM.


----------



## djspookman (Jun 25, 2008)

roark said:


> Nope. Did the ~24 mi loop to work and back Saturday, but no real hills on that route. Was thinking I should try and join the road nuts Sat AM.



I know why you never got the email.. he hasn't sent it yet.. but he will be tomorrow or thursday.  I'll keep you in the loop.  The saturday crew is fun, and go for 30+ usually.  Ellen loved riding with them 2 weeks ago.

Dave


----------

